# Gateway was a blast



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations* on those fabulous wins! :whoo:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's awesome! I hope you're celebrating right now!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. When you stop to think that most poodles never make it to the level Jazz is at... the two of you have achieved a LOT!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Your right of course we have done a lot for a "pet". She works as my service dog and the dog shows are more my idea of fun then hers though she loves the attention. I do like the win photo we got but realized I forgot to include her green Q ribbon which for some reason I am more proud of then her group wins ;-)

Jazz at Gateway by spindledreams, on Flickr

Sitting in my lap making sure I stay there until SHE feels I am ready to go. 
Jazz at Gateway by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I understand being really proud of the leg for the CD because it really is a team effort. I love your pic with you all being "poodled" by those giant lap doggies.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the lap picture.  I also think the hiistoric continental looks so cool on her! Congrats on your wins.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I too love the lap photo, and will echo Outwest's compliment on the HCC. She really wears it beautifully. Congratulations!


----------

